# Asian Infusion (?)



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 15, 2008)

Last night I was doing a tutorial on how to use EDM foundation wet, but then I got really bored, and did a look that was very NOT me! LOL! I call this Asian Infusion because the liner emphasized my asian slanty eyes. 















Close ups:













Honey, may I get all 3 of the MAC MSF? 





...PRETTY PLEASE? with sugar on top?





Well screw you!! I'm gonna get them anyway~





Rated R porno look





LOL~









I used:
Face:
--EDM Fairly light O-glow
--Coverblend concealer
--EDM Peach concealer
--TKB Trading silica powder (dupe for MUFE HD powder)

Cheeks:
--Milani radiant bronzer
--MAC Stray rose
--MAC MSF Shimpagne

Eyes:
--Stila smudgepot in black
--one pair of falsies on top
--one pair of falsies on bottom

Lips:
--MAC Cherry l/l
--MAC Russian red l/s
--MAC Dewy Jube lipgelee

C&C welcome!


----------



## n_c (Oct 15, 2008)

The liner is PERFECT!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 15, 2008)

Gorgeous lips!! I love the look!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 15, 2008)

love your lips.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

You look so beautiful...and I love the narratives!! Red lips are just perfect for you!


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 15, 2008)

love the liner!


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 15, 2008)

All I can say is you're so cute.


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

love the liner!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 15, 2008)

You look like a doll


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 15, 2008)

lol you're so cute. love the look!


----------



## .k. (Oct 15, 2008)

thats so pretty and classic! tip: u can line the underpart of ur upperlids with black liner


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 15, 2008)

Great look and I love that liner. Stunning!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 15, 2008)

very pretty look on you....


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 15, 2008)

It's so pretty, I love the liner!


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

I LOVE that look. It looks great on you too. The liner is perfection.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 15, 2008)

^I agree the liner is perfect! I hope you get all the MSFs you want!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 15, 2008)

You look lovely! I always thought it's very hard for us Asians to pull off red lips but you look amazing with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL @ the 3 MSF thing


----------



## beisquare (Oct 15, 2008)

It's great!! That really inspired me...


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2008)

You have beautiful eyes! The liner looks perfect and accentuates them so well and the red lips finish off the look perfectly. Just gorgeous.


----------



## ellenchristine (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, that look is dynamite! you should wear it more often!


----------



## RobinG (Oct 15, 2008)

Your very pretty. I love the look and the liner.


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 15, 2008)

sooo pretty! your liner skills are uh-mazing!


----------



## bby112 (Oct 15, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 15, 2008)

You look hot wiht those red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can I take you home with me?


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

still pretty! that's how I do my liner! you look gorgeous btw!


----------



## sixparty (Oct 15, 2008)

oh wow oh wow! you look fantastic! like a japanese geisha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's a compliment!


----------



## laperle (Oct 15, 2008)

this is perfection!

and your expressions are lovely


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

You look great.  This reminds me of a pin up look.  I love red lips!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

your fotd is so funny with the msf thing. i love the red lips. i havent worn red lips in a year


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 15, 2008)

liner skills!!! <3


----------



## Ayustar (Oct 16, 2008)

The liner is perfect, holy crap. I love everything about it. I think you have the cutest face ever and I loved how you got more angry in those pics but still looked totally cute hahahaa. I love it!!!

So cute I am going to throw up hahaha.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 16, 2008)

you are adorable!


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2008)

Oooh those red lips are HOT!  I love the look that you've done, it's flawless and fresh.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, I really like this look for you! 
You rock the red lips! Very sexy look!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous.  Old Hollywood with an Asian flair.


----------



## pangie (Oct 16, 2008)

definitely a hot look for us asians!


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2008)

love it! what falsies brand are those? they are nice...


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 16, 2008)

How pretty!!

Love the Rated R pic,lol.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, just wow...and America's Next Top Model is....YOU!


----------



## daffie (Oct 16, 2008)

Red lips look very pretty on you! I can never pull off red lips =(


----------



## damsel (Oct 16, 2008)

you are gorgeous. the liner + lips = perfection


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 16, 2008)

The liner is FLAWLESS! You are so pretty btw


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

this is my favourite look on you ever. you're adorable.


----------



## alehoney (Oct 17, 2008)

*GASP* this is a beautiful look!!!! btw i love your blog


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 17, 2008)

I love it, looks absolutely gorgeous my love


----------



## mreichert (Oct 17, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning! I really LOVE how you emphasized your eye shape- gorgeous!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my! awesome look!! Where did you get those eye lashes?


----------



## aleeesadarling (Oct 17, 2008)

What falsies did you use?

It looks great


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 17, 2008)

i love this look and your eyes look amazing


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 17, 2008)

You are adorable!! Your liner is just perfect


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Oct 17, 2008)

love it! u r too cute!


----------



## rebekah (Oct 17, 2008)

aw i love it


----------



## Rennah (Oct 17, 2008)

You did a great job with the eyeliner! I always mess mine up...


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_love it! what falsies brand are those? they are nice..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_Oh my! awesome look!! Where did you get those eye lashes?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleeesadarling* 

 
_What falsies did you use? It looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was wondering the same thing bc those bottom lashes are just gorgeous...
someone who commented on her blog said the falsies are from Model 21


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Zoé~* 

 
_I was wondering the same thing bc those bottom lashes are just gorgeous...
someone who commented on her blog said the falsies are from Model 21 _

 
I got my lashes off of Ebay. If you search False eyelashes in the search engine, LOADS of choices will pop up. I think the Top ones are MOK brand, and it's called XO. The bottom lashes are from Model, and it's number 20.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Oct 17, 2008)

sooo pretty


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. You look amazing.


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 18, 2008)

so simple but so beautiful, great job


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_I got my lashes off of Ebay. If you search False eyelashes in the search engine, LOADS of choices will pop up. I think the Top ones are MOK brand, and it's called XO. The bottom lashes are from Model, and it's number 20._

 
Thanks!


----------



## smellyocheese (Oct 19, 2008)

gorgeous! you look like a Chinese pin-up!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Oct 19, 2008)

you look sooooo hot! red lips are gorgeous on you.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Oct 22, 2008)

Omg, your face is freaking gorgeous, I hate you!!!  Haha, jk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This look is awesome, I love the liner, the lashes, the pouty face, the scarlet red lips... all of it!  Well done!!


----------



## camelia (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow ! you look amazing !!!!


----------



## malika (Dec 4, 2008)

That is sooo hot!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 4, 2008)

OoOoO i love a neutral eye and a red lip


----------



## Laurie (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to make this yourr look hunnie!.. You look GREAT!!!!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Dec 4, 2008)

u r so cute ! wow loool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i love this look ... i want ur eyes


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 4, 2008)

I love how well put together this looks!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2008)

wow!! very nice


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

this is really perfect on you!! just enhances the beauty!! lol  you should do this more often.... I LOVE LOVE LOVE those lashess


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 3, 2009)

You look so adorable!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

gorgeous. very sexy lips.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, this look is precise and pure perfection!!


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 3, 2009)

U look so hot!


----------



## MamaLaura (Jan 3, 2009)

Perfection!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 3, 2009)

Love love love that liner!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 4, 2009)

You are SO pretty. And I love all the facial expressions haha.


----------



## wenvers (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks amazing on you, whow!!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 4, 2009)

i love it when asian ladies play up their exotic qualities...you should do it more often! Its intense and gorgeous


----------



## ArielleMonai (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, I agree with everyone here that the eyes are amazing, but your skin is FLAWLESS!!!! OMG!!! you look MAC-tastic!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 10, 2009)

Stunning,I love the eyeliner,lashes and the red lips x


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Jun 10, 2009)

A really beautifull look, it looks great on you. The photos are so funny haha


----------



## Wicked_Prayer (Jun 10, 2009)

God! You are gorgeous!


----------



## starfck (Jun 10, 2009)

wow you look soo hot ! i love the lips !


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 10, 2009)

You should make it your look.. it looks awesome.  Your eyes especially look great.


----------



## selfish22007 (Jun 10, 2009)

absolutley gorgeous, wow


----------



## meika79 (Jun 11, 2009)

You look wonderful! I really need to practice doing my liners.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 11, 2009)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## babydollala (Jun 11, 2009)

aww i love how u played up the asian eyes look... it looks very nice! i love the 3rd picture. red lipstick looks awesome on you...u look like a porcelain doll!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

*Wow.  I wouldn't deny you ANY makeup at all!  =P*


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 12, 2009)

sooo pretty


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 12, 2009)

I adore the asian eye, it is so exciting!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jun 12, 2009)

You look like a doll! Really pretty


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 12, 2009)

Love the liner too! Me-ow =]


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 12, 2009)

wholey crapola
you are gorgeously beautiful!
the liner is perfect on you!
keep it up


----------



## vmg85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wowsa, soo pretty. Sophisticated and sexy


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 12, 2009)

your skin looks flawless!!! and those red lips are beautiful!!!


----------

